# TCR Composite - twitchy versus OCR?



## mr_tin (Feb 16, 2006)

I rode a OCR1 the last three years. Just started riding a 2004 TCR Composite. It seems that the ride is a little twitchy compared to my OCR. Now I've done three rides on it (had an injury till now) but it just doesn't seem as stable as my OCR, which I haven't ridden yet this year. I'm not talking about fast descents, but normal road speeds with the occasional medium speed descent.

Is it just me getting used to riding again, or in general do other people find TCRs a little more sensitive?


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

it's a racing bike, thus it's designed to be responsive, which some may call 'twitchy'.

have never been on an ocr, so i don't know how to compare. 

my tcr comp is 'responsive' but i wouldn't say it's 'twitchy'

i doubt this has helped at all.


----------



## capt_phun (Jun 14, 2004)

Agree with Botto. Race bike versus more upright geometry. It handles like a nimble race bike should, very responsive.


----------



## Heck (Sep 13, 2005)

If you're used to a OCR, you will find the TCR more responsive and less forgiving to your mistakes.


----------



## rick222 (May 29, 2005)

The 05 TCR chainstay is stretched 4mm but the bike is still very responsive. Never found the bike to be "twitchy" but responsive like many other brands of compact race geometry design. After getting use to a bike of this design you'll appreciate the quick handling.


----------



## Clevor (Sep 8, 2005)

I was looking at the headtube angles on all the models of Giant frames a while back, and strangely enough, the TCR Comp 1s have the steepest headtube angle, even steeper than the Advance or 0 (I forget which one). Only by 0.5 degrees though, and nothing really out of the ordinary (73.5 I believe, same as Cervelos and other race frames). But it's not just the headtube angle but fork rake too, which seems pretty upright on the Aero fork. So yeah, the Comps are very quick steering - to a degree some may find twitchy.

I'm thinking Giant uses the quick steering to offset the longish top tubes their bikes are known for.


----------



## botto (Jul 22, 2005)

The only difference between a TCR Comp 1 and a TCR Comp 0 is the paint job and the parts put on it. 

The frames are the same for the TCR Comp range. 




Clevor said:


> I was looking at the headtube angles on all the models of Giant frames a while back, and strangely enough, the TCR Comp 1s have the steepest headtube angle, even steeper than the Advance or 0 (I forget which one). Only by 0.5 degrees though, and nothing really out of the ordinary (73.5 I believe, same as Cervelos and other race frames). But it's not just the headtube angle but fork rake too, which seems pretty upright on the Aero fork. So yeah, the Comps are very quick steering - to a degree some may find twitchy.
> 
> I'm thinking Giant uses the quick steering to offset the longish top tubes their bikes are known for.


----------



## mtbbmet (Apr 2, 2005)

You were looking at a typo.
The frames are the exact same geometry.


----------

